# Any tips for removing corks from bottles.



## Mailman1960 (May 11, 2021)

I've had some buck with a pipe cleaner. I know eBay you can put whatever you want on there price wise, why would a newer O-Cedar bottle be going for $38 I believe they're fairly common


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 12, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I know eBay you can put whatever you want on there price wise, why would a newer O-Cedar bottle be going for $38



I think you answered your own question.  People put ridiculous prices on bottles because they're overly optimistic or don't know what they're doing, and then they sit there forever and don't sell, clogging up Ebay.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 12, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I've had some buck with a pipe cleaner. I know eBay you can put whatever you want on there price wise, why would a newer O-Cedar bottle be going for $38 I believe they're fairly common


I use hemostats to remove any roots or cork that is left. Here are two that i use all the time.. the one will fit in the tiniest of medicine bottles. I usually leave corks or pieces inside. Just my preference. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dogo (May 12, 2021)

You can use a cordless drill. Start with a small bit and carefully drill through as straight as you can, then increase the bit size until you can collapse the stopper.  It destroys the stopper/cork, but if you are careful, it won't hurt the bottle.


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I use hemostats to remove any roots or cork that is left. Here are two that i use all the time.. the one will fit in the tiniest of medicine bottles. I usually leave corks or pieces inside. Just my preference.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


 good call, thanks


Dogo said:


> You can use a cordless drill. Start with a small bit and carefully drill through as straight as you can, then increase the bit size until you can collapse the stopper.  It destroys the stopper/cork, but if you are careful, it won't hurt the bottle.


Giddy up


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 12, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> good call, thanks
> 
> Giddy up



Livin on the edge! Not much scares me... but the potential of what could go wrong with a drill and a bottle on the line? Scares me.... Lol! Your gutsy..... I guess it would depend on the size of the cork and the size of the drill bit. I got a tiny cork out, last night, using a curved dental pick, but it could have easily pushed it into the bottle, where I’d really never get it out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 12, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I've had some buck with a pipe cleaner. I know eBay you can put whatever you want on there price wise, why would a newer O-Cedar bottle be going for $38 I believe they're fairly common





Mailman1960 said:


> I've had some buck with a pipe cleaner. I know eBay you can put whatever you want on there price wise, why would a newer O-Cedar bottle be going for $38 I believe they're fairly common



I got 1 out, like that, floating in water by using a thin knife& a thing to hold it... wire or something? it took a bit, but I cut it in pieces and got it out. What about a fishhook and line? Or a curved or hooked dental tool? Or a long skewer and empty the water- skewer it carefully against the bottom? Believe it, I would get that out of there....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I use hemostats to remove any roots or cork that is left. Here are two that i use all the time.. the one will fit in the tiniest of medicine bottles. I usually leave corks or pieces inside. Just my preference.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Those are cool! Where did u find those? Perfect for bottles. I take a small razor blade and lock it in hemostats & cab get int inside the real narrow necks to scrape crud off the inside of the bottle? Yours would work even better for that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 13, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I got 1 out, like that, floating in water by using a thin knife& a thing to hold it... wire or something? it took a bit, but I cut it in pieces and got it out. What about a fishhook and line? Or a curved or hooked dental tool? Or a long skewer and empty the water- skewer it carefully against the bottom? Believe it, I would get that out of there....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Don’t they use hemostats that also cut & grab, during surgery? Hmmmm... time to call my nurse sis and call in a favor-


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 13, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Livin on the edge! Not much scares me... but the potential of what could go wrong with a drill and a bottle on the line? Scares me.... Lol! Your gutsy..... I guess it would depend on the size of the cork and the size of the drill bit. I got a tiny cork out, last night, using a curved dental pick, but it could have easily pushed it into the bottle, where I’d really never get it out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 a drill is a little extreme it is only a cork


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 13, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> a drill is a little extreme it is only a cork


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 13, 2021)

I have got some out a little damaged but able to use a different bottle with a pipe cleaner


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 13, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Don’t they use hemostats that also cut & grab, during surgery? Hmmmm... time to call my nurse sis and call in a favor-
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My mom was a nurse for 50 years before she retired. I didn't get these from her. Some I got from a fly tying sports store. You can get them off the internet or your sister maybe?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 13, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> a drill is a little extreme it is only a cork


How about if you take an egg hook and C.A. it onto a wooden dowel. That would grab the cork for sure. 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 13, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I have got some out a little damaged but able to use a different bottle with a pipe cleaner


How about an ice grabber? It would fit in a small neck and grab a cork for sure. Should have thought of this idea first.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (May 13, 2021)

Why not just leave it?  Adds some character.


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> How about if you take an egg hook and C.A. it onto a wooden dowel. That would grab the cork for sure.
> ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 13, 2021)

now we're talking, American Ingenuity at work


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 13, 2021)

*Keep in mind that laundry bleach will DISSOLVE cork fairly quickly, and will not hurt glass at all.  Push the cork into the bottle, then fill the bottle with a bleach solution.
   If you MUST use a tool, you can try a crochet tool.*


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 13, 2021)

Thanks for the tip Harry. I find old corks from the river. I usually soak, now I know bleach is a no-no.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 13, 2021)

embe said:


> Why not just leave it?  Adds some character.


I leave any cork inside the bottle, even a little piece.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 13, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *Keep in mind that laundry bleach will DISSOLVE cork fairly quickly, and will not hurt glass at all.  Push the cork into the bottle, then fill the bottle with a bleach solution.
> If you MUST use a tool, you can try a crochet tool.*
> 
> View attachment 225104View attachment 225105


Excellent suggestion, if it's common bottle with a cork I like to try to save them and use on a different bottle. Once again this site is very helpful thanks to all. Maybe someday when I grow up I could give out some good advice to, giddy up


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 14, 2021)

*It's true that some diggers like to preserve corks, but I think they are a small minority of collectors.  Personally, I don't understand the attraction.  
   Corks add nothing to the history of an individual bottle.  Maybe the attraction is the ephemeral nature of cork which triggers an impulse to preserve it (like a paper label).  Maybe it's the implication that an earlier user handled the bottle -- pushed the cork into the lumen of the bottle.  But that is the weakest sort of historic archeology.
   On the other hand, a grayish bit of shriveled cork in the bottom of a bottle detracts from the esthetic value of a bottle, in my estimation.  It's the glass that is of interest from both an historic and an esthetic vantage.  The cork is unnecessary, even distracting.
   That's not to say that all evidence of sealing is not interesting.  Wire retainers, sealing wax, and metal foil wrappers all come to mind.  But corks . . . nah!






 *


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 14, 2021)

Interesting, mainly using them for slicks try and sell them at an upcoming flea market if they don't sell they will probably disappear. They and a little appeal in this case.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 15, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Interesting, mainly using them for slicks try and sell them at an upcoming flea market if they don't sell they will probably disappear. They and a little appeal in this case.


I like the sun bleached look they get after tumbling around in the river. Looks better than a new cork in an antique bottle. Looks stupid, I tried. I ended up sanding and staining them to get an aged look. 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## willong (May 19, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *It's true that some diggers like to preserve corks, but I think they are a small minority of collectors.  Personally, I don't understand the attraction.
> Corks add nothing to the history of an individual bottle.  Maybe the attraction is the ephemeral nature of cork which triggers an impulse to preserve it (like a paper label).  Maybe it's the implication that an earlier user handled the bottle -- pushed the cork into the lumen of the bottle.  But that is the weakest sort of historic archeology.
> On the other hand, a grayish bit of shriveled cork in the bottom of a bottle detracts from the esthetic value of a bottle, in my estimation.  It's the glass that is of interest from both an historic and an esthetic vantage.  The cork is unnecessary, even distracting.
> That's not to say that all evidence of sealing is not interesting.  Wire retainers, sealing wax, and metal foil wrappers all come to mind.  But corks . . . nah!
> ...


Displaying a bit of an elitist attitude there Harry.

Still, I have to agree with much of your position, particularly regarding preservation of other closure elements. Unless such is on the verge of crumbling, I do not like to remove remaining components such as Hutchinson closures and the wire elements of lightning stoppers, even when the former interferes with thoroughly cleaning a bottle's interior.

In a box somewhere, I have a wine or liquor bottle with the remains of a lead seal that had originally encapsulated both the cork and a significant portion of the bottle's neck. I left it intact because the seal itself was embossed with product information (I must presume, as it's a foreign language that I don't read).


----------



## relic rescuer (May 19, 2021)

I'm surprised no one said a good old cork screw?


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 19, 2021)

willong said:


> Displaying a bit of an elitist attitude there Harry.
> 
> Still, I have to agree with much of your position,



*We could have done without the snark, Will.  Ad hominem doesn't add anything to the discussion.*


----------



## willong (May 19, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *We could have done without the snark, Will.  Ad hominem doesn't add anything to the discussion.*


Sorry Harry. It was offered in the interest of levity. Hence the emoji.

Rest assured, I won't do it again.


----------



## willong (May 19, 2021)

relic rescuer said:


> I'm surprised no one said a good old cork screw?


I think there are two reasons for that.  First, I believe that most members are responding in reference to corks, or portions of corks, that have been pushed into the interior of the bottle. Second, corks that are still lodged in the necks of 100-year-old bottles are often adhered to an extraordinary extent, especially when the contents of the bottle have long been drained or evaporated. Think of a carburetor that was left setting with gasoline in it for thirty years or more. What's left in that case is usually a shellac-like residue or conglomerate--or, at least it was in the days before unleaded gas.

Let's add a third reason: corks as old as we are considering in this context are often dried out and brittle due to time and affect of bacteria and fungi--as such, they tend to crumble.


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 19, 2021)

willong said:


> I think there are two reasons for that.  First, I believe that most members are responding in reference to corks, or portions of corks, that have been pushed into the interior of the bottle. Second, corks that are still lodged in the necks of 100-year-old bottles are often adhered to an extraordinary extent, especially when the contents of the bottle have long been drained or evaporated. Think of a carburetor that was left setting with gasoline in it for thirty years or more. What's left in that case is usually a shellac-like residue or conglomerate--or, at least it was in the days before unleaded gas.
> 
> Let's add a third reason: corks as old as we are considering in this context are often dried out and brittle due to time and affect of bacteria and fungi--as such, they tend to crumble.


You are correct I was referring to a cork that was pushed into a bottle. If it was still at top of the bottle I would leave it there I believe that would add some character to it. I have had some luck getting corks that were pushed in and reusing them on a smaller bottle. That's why I was wondering if anybody knew a trick to get them out once they were pushed in, and we've had some good conversation about it which is why this is such a good forum. Giddy up


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 20, 2021)

relic rescuer said:


> I'm surprised no one said a good old cork screw?


In the neck yes but once loose in the bottle and that might prove tricky. Suprised no one said that now that you mention it.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> In the neck yes but once loose in the bottle and that might prove tricky. Suprised no one said that now that you mention it.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I have tried corkscrews they're too thick for small bottles, the ones that are on knives are not as thick and I've had a little luck with those. I've used very small screws and better luck with those


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 20, 2021)

I got this one out with a fish hook It took A little while, for this little bottle hopefully I'll get $0.50 for the little slick


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 21, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I've had some buck with a pipe cleaner. I know eBay you can put whatever you want on there price wise, why would a newer O-Cedar bottle be going for $38 I believe they're fairly common


Unless you want to keep the cork, try what I do. I usually grab a pointy stick and push the  cork into a corner. Then I mush it and it usually breaks apart. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 21, 2021)

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> Unless you want to keep the cork, try what I do. I usually grab a pointy stick and push the  cork into a corner. Then I mush it and it usually breaks apart. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 21, 2021)

Thanks, all suggestions are welcome giddy up


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I got this one out with a fish hook It took A little while, for this little bottle hopefully I'll get $0.50 for the little slick


I would have kept it full. Cool mini.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 23, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I would have kept it full. Cool mini.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 23, 2021)

Kept what full,I just cleaned it and took the the cork out


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 24, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Kept what full,I just cleaned it and took the the cork out


It looked full. I guess it was ground water. Nice find.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 24, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> It looked full. I guess it was ground water. Nice find.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I cleaned it out and put some dyed water in for looks


----------



## Toma777 (May 24, 2021)

Anybody ever try and get a glass cork out?

There's no reason really for me to remove it, other than to straighten it out.






I just looked up what some people are selling this for, and was a little shocked! 









						1905 Larkin Soap Company of Buffalo, NY Bottle on Mercari
					

This is a fantastic early bottle produced by the Larkin Soap Company of Buffalo, NY. The bottle is 2 colors . The top is aquamarine blue. The base is a green blue or teal color. The base bottle and the top fit perfectly and is obviously the stopper for this bottle. It is very attractively...




					www.mercari.com
				




I can't remember where I found this one, but I seem to remember it being inside a ghost town building.


----------



## UncleBruce (May 24, 2021)

That list you reference has been out there for over 5 months.  In my opinion these are very common and there is low demand for them.  I advise for those who want one to wait and get a complete example (bottle +stopper) as there are lots of them around.
As for removing the stopper it will require heating the neck only to try and expand the neck a bit.  The stopper still may never come out.  Very tricky.


----------



## willong (May 24, 2021)

Toma777 said:


> Anybody ever try and get a glass cork out?
> 
> There's no reason really for me to remove it, other than to straighten it out.
> 
> ...


Ground glass closures are incredibly tight to begin with. It is why they are often used for chemical reagent bottles and even laboratory glassware. Add the adhesion produced by decades of contents drying as a result of what little evaporation can escape the tight interface and I'm thinking the stopper might just as well be epoxied in place. Of course, even an epoxy bond can be defeated. The question is, will the bottle survive required procedures intact?

Soaking in various solvents such as lacquer thinner, acetone, or commercial products intended to wick into tight interfaces through capillary action might break down adhesive bonds caused by dried contents. Something like WD40, if it succeeded in the first instance, could add lubricity that would make stopper removal more probable. I think that a jewelry cleaning solution in an ultrasonic cleaner might well loosen the bond; but what if the frequency is a harmonic of the glass material's natural resonance--might the bottle then burst like the wine goblets shattered by opera singers? I would also be concerned about possible catastrophic failure if tempted to use differential heating to expand the container in relation to the stopper.

I have some antique microscopy products contained in bottles in the same condition. I won't risk the condition of the bottles or the labels to experiment with means of freeing the stoppers. The value to me is in the bottles as display items. (Posting this reminds me that I have misstated something in earlier postings, wherein I said that I never purchase bottles. The four mentioned are the only exception that I can recall. They were purchased as display items  to enhance an antique microscope collection and I forgot about them when discussing bottles previously.)




The amber bottles are all BIM, tooled lip. Right and Left end examples appear to have been blown in 3-piece mold and turned. Both have ground glass stoppers. Middle amber bottle has shell cork stopper on glass stem, and its contents are totally evaporated. The clear glass bottle is machine made and a tad over 2" tall.


----------



## willong (May 24, 2021)

The Larkin bottle reminded me of a shard that I've been hanging onto for half a century. Rich green colors have always been among my favorites. I was intrigued by both the color and details of the little bottle--the outside neck diameter is appoximately that of a US quarter. I have a vague recollection of thinking the broken bottle might have once contained smelling salts; but I can no longer remember why I thought that.

Like the Larkin bottle, the shard was blown in a mold that mated diagonally across the square profile of the bottle's main body. Also like the Larkin, the neck interior was ground to accept a matching ground glass stopper. Unlike the Larkin, the mystery bottle also incorporated external, male screw threads molded into the lower portion of the neck. Evidently, they were intended to mate with an additional closure that would have fit over the ground glass stopper and perhaps might have served as a dosing cup, though I doubt that given the tiny capacity of the bottle itself. Might it have been that the contents were pills or pellets intend to be dissolved in a specified volume of fluid?

I'll certainly be pleased and thankful if someone can identify the original bottle, especially if a photo of intact example is available.


----------



## Toma777 (May 24, 2021)

The green glass was quite a find for me as a kid back in the 1960s. I just wish I had documented each find, and where it came from. I'm guessing it came from the May Lundy mining camp in the Eastern Sierras, or possibly somewhere around the Big Bear Lake area, because my family had a cabin up there.

We also used to do rock hunting, looking for agates, geodes, fossils, etc., so we were all over the place up and down the West Coast, and my father did lapidary. 

I'm not going to risk breaking it by trying to get the glass cork out. Thanks for the advice though. I appreciate it.


----------

